# Breakfast Ideas



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

One of my favorites is breakfast burritos in seal-a-meal. These can be frozen and have easy cleanup. You can custom make them at home or just order a batch from the local grocer or otherwise outsource the prep. Just have the early riser that starts coffee every morning put the water on and drop them in so they have plenty of time to heat up. Arrange in a single layer in the pouches to maximize contact with the hot water (outside the bag). Use the hot water for the last batch of coffee/tea.

-Andy


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

If you don't want to cook your choices become limited. Instant oatmeal is fast and there are various flavors. I personally hate oatmeal so I would go hungry. Cold things include coffee cakes, breakfast breads or bars, fruit, bagels, granola, etc. are quick and easy.

If your willing to do some quick cooking in just one pan or grill, breakfast burritos or breakfast sandwiches are good. They can be eaten in your hand so there aren't plates or silverware. Good quality coated pots, pans, and grills can be wiped clean with a paper towel for quick clean-up

You can prepare a lot of stuff ahead of time to speed you up: pre-scramble eggs and cook your bacon or sausages before you leave. The hash brown patties are quick. There are all kinds of convenience products in the frozen food aisles in you store that are already prepared and ready to heat (like 
Andy H's boil-in-a-bag burritos) and serve. Quality and flavor can sometimes be questionable. 

Relax and have a good time!


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Breakfast is the most important meal of the day...
For camps or mornings that are going high speed or low overhead on breakfast, there are a few things I do. 
1. First of all, without caffeine, folks tend to get plugged and grouchy. If a method to heat water is not planned, I bring a jetboil and take care of my own and a few others. I can put it in my personal drybag and not interrupt kitchen flow.
2. I also love bacon, and find if I don't have protein in the morning lunch cannot come soon enough. I will use the pre-cooked bacon that does not need to be refrigerated. I take this out of the paperboard packaging prior to the trip so trash is reduced, and have even vacuum sealed multiple packages for larger groups. I can add use this to augment the "quick" meal being considered (typically aforementioned oatmeal, bagels or maybe Mountain House).
3. Pre-peeled hard boiled eggs. Look for them in the refrigerated section at the grocery store. Boiling and peeling your own sucks. Stop by a Taco Bell and get some packets of hot sauce to season the eggs, and you can have a really quick, protein filled breakfast that is easy to eat. A couple eggs, slices of bacon, piece of fruit, and I am ready to go. Keep a Cliff bar or something handy in case I get hungry before lunch.
4. Seal-a-meal (Like Andy mentioned).


----------



## rhombocombus (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm a big fan of savory oatmeal. Sausage (or salami depending on your cooler situation), cheese, hot sauce, etc. It's hearty, fast, and you can make it so that folks can customize their own if you have picky companions.


----------



## janicella57 (Sep 15, 2015)

I've been pre making quiche. I freeze them and throw them in the cooler. They are great cold and there is no mess or cooking!


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

I have been having good success with '*breakfast strata*'. (do a google search for recipes) It is similar to a quiche but uses a dry bread and egg mix instead of a pie crust.

I make them ahead in foil tins (with lids) and freeze them. At camp I take them out the night before to thaw, then stack them in a frying pan on a small trivet (prevents burning) and add a few spoons of water to steam them hot for serving. Takes less time to heat than the coffee water. 

The strata survives the freeze thaw cycle better than the crust on the quiche, nothing to get soggy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I pre-cook the bacon vacuum seal and freeze. Then, when boiling water to make coffee I just toss in the water untill hot. No dirty grill, pots or pans. I do the same for breakfast burros. A quality griddle will wipe clean after pancakes. Mix the batter in a gallon or 2 1/2 gallon zip lock bag (again fast clean up). Lox, bagels, cream cheese, red onion, capers on a paper towel, fast and easy. Use a griddle to heat bagels or a propane torch.


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Second vote for premade breakfast burritos


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Sausage gravy and biscuits.
Not exactly quick but it's always a show stopper.
I make the gravy ahead of time, seal-a-meal and freeze. Boil in bag when it's time to serve.
Biscuits are layered in the DO. (I start the coals on the blaster to speed things up).
Use paper plates and burn them and there's almost no clean up.


----------



## snowjunkie (Jun 29, 2009)

I feel your pain on the AM rush. Get a decent griddle First. I make "McMuffins on steroids". 
Recipe is:
1 egg
1 English muffin
1 slice of american cheese
1 precooked sausage patty
2 slices of bacon
I've been abused for taking too long in the am to make them but I've got the system down now. When you (or the first one) wake up, get the coffee going! Stroll into the kitchen and grab a cup of joe. Get the griddle down and warmed up. This shouldn't take long. Drop your sausage and precooked bacon in a pile on the griddle. Put a lid over them. When it starts to sizzle splash some water under the lid. You are heating the meats not cooking them. Then move to a plate or paper towel. Grab your muffins (I pre slice them all) and start toasting. Then cook eggs, I prefer egg forms (the circle things). Keep that lid handy, once you flip the egg add sausage, bacon and cheese. Put the top of the muffin on as well. Then put the lid over it. The heat transfer of the cooking egg will melt the cheese and all the meats will be bound in wholesome goodness. Add your preferred sauce and away you go. I would do four at a time as my lid fits that the best. People wont mind waiting a little to come back for seconds as camp chores are being done.

Ps: while at home precooking the bacon save the grease. Great fire starter material. Grease bombs are fun but a huge mess


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Bagels work great for a quick no mess, no cook breakfast. Buy a few varieties of name brand bagels, they pack well and last a long time. Include a few choices of cream cheese(s) and peanut or almond butter. Add single serve yogurt cups or tubes for some protein if you have room in the coolers. Some single serve cups of fruit or even fresh fruit are also a good add. Coffee, milk, OJ and you've got a good quick no cook breakfast. Rinse cups out and the few dirty utensils can be washed at dinner time. Big muffins are good for the first morning - they don't stay fresh long. I prefer to set out the granola bars, cereal bars, nut bars, Cliff bars and more each morning regardless of what is served for those that prefer them for breakfast, or want to grab for later. 
Another option is to alternate between quick & easy vs. hot & hearty breakfasts. I always try to do quick no cook breakfasts on the first day and last day as time is limited. The trip I ran this summer I did no cook breakfasts and first, third and final day, and hearty breakfasts on second and fourth days. Buying pre-cooked and/or cooking breakfast meats ahead of time can be a time and mess saver (ie. bacon, sausage, etc).


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Granola & yogurt. Someone in my group makes her own granola and it's fantastic. She loads it with dried fruit and different nuts. Quick & easy, but with a decent amount of protein. I've never done it, but bagels with cream cheese & smoked salmon, or the pre-cooked bacon would also work. Add some fruit and you're good to go.

One of my go to breakfasts when I'm kayak touring (sea kayaking) is coffee, brown sugar cinnamon pop tart, and Oberto bacon jerky. The Oberto bacon jerky is killer good. Pop tarts are yummy dunked in hot coffee. Not as good as when they're toasted, but pretty close.


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Toast bagels and slices summer sausage on skillet. Schmear on cream cheese, add famous daves pickles and/or sunflower greens. Siracha or other favorite hot sauce to top. 1 pan + river knife to clean up. Plentiful carbs and protein. Happy Campers. 

Now if I could only figure out how to add a picture!!


----------



## All4ward (Feb 21, 2016)

Raw bacon is not allowed on my trips. Makes a mess of my stove. Disposal of hot grease is always a problem. Must be precooked if they want it. 
I prefer to toast bagels with cream cheese and fruit if you have room. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

My biggest issue with breakfast isn't the cooking, it's the cleanup. Hate doing a ton of dishes, especially greasy. The precooked bacon helps significantly if you are doing bacon strip pancakes or something, but then of course you have syrup to deal with. If it's a layover day I might do a mountain man in the dutch. Bagels, yogurt, granola, oatmeal, etc are all great. 

Most of the time though we pre-make burritos and individually wrap them in the pre-cut foil squares. Those go into gallon ziplocks and frozen. We steam them back to life. A collapsible steaming tray, rocks, or crushed beer cans from the night before into the pot, pour some water into the bottom, stack the individual burritos in there, put on the lid, and in not too long steaming fresh hot burritos! I'm always amazed how the the consistency turns out just right. No mess, no fuss, nothing to sanitize other than the coffee cups. 

And we can make a few special ones easily if we have to make a few vegetarian ones and mark those. Or green chili or not, whatever variations your group likes. Biggest downside is cooler space since that's a bit bulky vs only having the cold ingredients in the cooler and assembling onsite. 

If you want to customize that you could do omelet in a bag with eggbeaters and an assortment of fillings. Kind of a fun way to do it but seems to take a long time to cook. Fun way for the kids to do it.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

This might just the great food hack off all time! 

Potluck everyone bring a desert. I was invited on a three day where all we brought was snacks. It was the "no bake" trip. Clean up was a trash bag.


----------



## luckylauren (Apr 3, 2016)

All4ward said:


> Raw bacon is not allowed on my trips. Makes a mess of my stove. Disposal of hot grease is always a problem. Must be precooked if they want it.
> I prefer to toast bagels with cream cheese and fruit if you have room.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Wow, I love bacon more than I love a clean stove. But since I own the stove, it's okay.

Although I did suffer a pretty severe bacon grease burn on my last trip. I still say it was worth it


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

It is worth buying a sous vide machine just for river bacon even if you never use it for anything else. Toss packages of thick cut bacon in at 145 for 24 hours. You can do as many packages at a time as you want, and you can freeze it afterwards. The bacon will be cooked and the fat rendered out. Scrape and repackage at home if you want, or just do it on the river - the fat will be solidified again so it is a minimal mess. 30 seconds on each side to warm it up and crisp it up a little. Sous vide bacon is amazingly good - tender with no rubbery patches, and crisp but still juicy.


----------



## ztahrens (Jun 9, 2017)

I like bagel & lox (smoked salmon) when it's warm. There's minimal cooking to toast the bagels... or just skip it. Cream cheese is a must, plus fresh stuff: sliced cucumber, red onion, tomato, greens, capers, pickles, or whatever you can imagine. Sticks with you without being a greasy gut-bomb.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Breakfast is my favorite meal of the day and especially so on the river. 
Personally I'd rather roast hot dogs over the fire for dinner every night than skimp on breakfast... My advice is that if you love bacon, take the time and make it - whether on the spot or ahead of time. Really the fastest and cleanest way to prepare any meal on the river is to precook it at home. So for fast breakfast do that... I really don't like being in a hurry and I enjoy cooking breakfast so that's what I do, from scratch on the river; dirty stoves be damned. For fast breakfasts I do mcmuffins - you can whip them up in a hurry. Or we do a last day of left over pot-purry, that's fast and easy if you need to get up and at it. But really it's supposed to be fun, so do what makes you happy...that's really what your there for, not hurrying down river.


----------



## Snakerivergirl (Sep 1, 2014)

Cook ahead green chile relleno casserole with bacon and sausage. Cook in a tin foil pan, then freeze. Warm up in a Dutch oven lined for easy cleanup. 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

rtsideup said:


> Sausage gravy and biscuits.
> Not exactly quick but it's always a show stopper.
> I make the gravy ahead of time, seal-a-meal and freeze. Boil in bag when it's time to serve.
> Biscuits are layered in the DO. (I start the coals on the blaster to speed things up).
> Use paper plates and burn them and there's almost no clean up.


We do similar. Toss the plates in your ash can, burn em that night.

Sent from my XT1585 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## scottcsu (Mar 2, 2012)

Another vote for Breakfast burritos. 

We take basic orders in advance and make a massive batch. Eggs, bacon, tater tots or hashbrowns, cheese and salsa. Wrap in parchment paper (key to non-stick) inside alum foil. bag them by river day and deep freeze them. It's like having extra ice. When it comes time to warm them up, we just throw them in a cast iron pan so they get all toasty. Unwrap and eat, recycle the foil. 

Easy breakfast, minimal cleanup, minimal trash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

scottcsu said:


> Another vote for Breakfast burritos.
> ...Easy breakfast, minimal cleanup, minimal trash.


And minimal microtrash.

This seems an underappreciated consideration in all meal planning and causes me to lean toward wraps and burritos for those meals where folks are less likely to have plates (like lunch and breakfast).

Thanks for everyone's contributions,

-AH


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Creamed chipped beef on dutch oven biscuits!


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

The heathens have taken charge! Chef Ramsay is spinning!

Breakfast should be started at first light and must include bacon and/or sausage cooked on the spot. Omelets made to order, hash browns and Cinnamon rolls (sticky buns for you heathens) again, all made on the spot.

Them that are determined to get on the river early need to roust themselves and assist, or sit and shut up. Or go. No matter to the dedicated, master chef trained kitchen crew.

Really, or if you are outvoted by the heathens, stick to your spatulas and catch up with them later in the day; they'll all be passed out in the bottom of their boats by 10 AM because they thought breakfast was good if one could find a protein bar and a coke.

Heathens, I tell you, have taken over; we need a revolution!


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Schutzie said:


> The heathens have taken charge! Chef Ramsay is spinning!
> 
> Breakfast should be started at first light and must include bacon and/or sausage cooked on the spot. Omelets made to order, hash browns and Cinnamon rolls (sticky buns for you heathens) again, all made on the spot.
> 
> ...


And the lord spoketh the truth and the heathen's were cast out into the rocky shoals. AAAMMEENNN.

Breakfast kicks ass - take the time and enjoy your self... the point is NOT to hurry from one set up to the next but enjoy your time, whether in camp or on the water. It sure as fuck aint a race!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Amen to that!! I vote Elkhaven and schutzie for the presidency!


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

_The heathens have taken charge! Chef Ramsay is spinning!

Breakfast should be started at first light and must include bacon and/or sausage cooked on the spot. Omelets made to order, hash browns and Cinnamon rolls (sticky buns for you heathens) again, all made on the spot.

Them that are determined to get on the river early need to roust themselves and assist, or sit and shut up. Or go. No matter to the dedicated, master chef trained kitchen crew.

Really, or if you are outvoted by the heathens, stick to your spatulas and catch up with them later in the day; they'll all be passed out in the bottom of their boats by 10 AM because they thought breakfast was good if one could find a protein bar and a coke.

Heathens, I tell you, have taken over; we need a revolution!_




That's how a breakfast ought to be done. Nice. So, tell me again, how does one go about getting invited on one of your trips?


----------



## ACheateaux (Dec 3, 2008)

X 13 for breakfast burritos. They heat up well on a griddle, even from frozen, but pulling them out the night before speeds things up. We ordered 200 from Santiago’s for my last department float. Super easy.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Andy H. said:


> One of my favorites is breakfast burritos in seal-a-meal. These can be frozen and have easy cleanup. You can custom make them at home or just order a batch from the local grocer or otherwise outsource the prep. Just have the early riser that starts coffee every morning put the water on and drop them in so they have plenty of time to heat up. Arrange in a single layer in the pouches to maximize contact with the hot water (outside the bag). Use the hot water for the last batch of coffee/tea.
> 
> -Andy


And a hearty third for this method, we've taken to doing a LOT of our meals in the vac seal bags and never looked back. Bacon is simple as well, take a large baking sheet with a wire grate, lay your bacon on it and bake at 350 or so until done, about 10 minutes. Wrap in a paper towell and vac seal. Reheat in boiling water, pretty darn close to "made on the spot" taste and no mess


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

MNichols said:


> Bacon is simple as well, take a large baking sheet with a wire grate, lay your bacon on it and bake at 350 or so until done, about 10 minutes. Wrap in a paper towell and vac seal. Reheat in boiling water, pretty darn close to "made on the spot" taste and no mess


I love the idea of bacon (or "Vitamin B2," as we call it in our home) in camp with no mess. Dealing with frying bacon in camp and then having to handle the grease has always been a deterrent. Here's to prepping at home, and making easy meals in camp. I spend a lot of time and money getting there, I I have better ways to spend my river time than chopping celery and carrots or frying bacon for a party of 15 and cleaning up afterward.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I always pre cook my bacon, put in a vacuum seal bag, add the grease after it cools a little and stand up in the refrig. until the grease solidifies Than I vacuum seal. I use the grease on the griddle to cook the pancakes with. It gives the pancakes a nice crunchy outside edge and solves the disposal issues of the hot grease when you cook bacon. I think packing the cooked bacon with the grease also makes it taste a little better after reheating.


----------



## Drdirtyd (Feb 17, 2021)

I hate cleaning any dishes on the river, especially at breakfast. I also hate food prep on the river. I don't want to be chopping garlic while everyone else is drinking beer and playing boxes. I have come up with quite a few gourmet meals that only involve boil in bag. It's easy to conserve water by using riverwater, even on the most silt laden rivers, and you have hot water ready for dishes. It is also really easy to calculate gas usage. 

I try to have bacon most days on the river, but I agree with no raw bacon on a trip, add chicken to that as well. Ill take a ny strip grilled over the fire any day though. 

Burritos for the win. I individually vacuum seal them and heat in river water. The late risers still have hot breakfast that way. I also like to make mini frittatas in muffin tins, vacuum seal and boil in bag. 

The easiest, least resource using, lowest trash producing breakfast we usually do is Tamales. It takes very little water to steam. Zero dishes to clean. The wrappers are Burn able. The corn meal is very filling. A little hot sauce, and some squeeze sour cream and your morning in the desert is off to a great start!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Drdirtyd said:


> I also like to make mini frittatas in muffin tins, vacuum seal and boil in bag.


Pardon my ignorance, but what the hell is a frittatas, mini or otherwise? We ended up getting blindsided by mownkopi with something called "kayaker quinoa" for breakfasts, 5 days of it! Was boiled seeds.. decidedly not breakfast, and not really food either, unless you're a bird. Totally tasteless and just nasty for breakfast... we thought for sure there would be some freeze-dried kayaker or frozen kayaker or something to put into it to give it some tast e but we never did find any..


----------



## Drdirtyd (Feb 17, 2021)

MNichols said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what the hell is a frittatas, mini or otherwise? We ended up getting blindsided by mownkopi with something called "kayaker quinoa" for breakfasts, 5 days of it! Was boiled seeds.. decidedly not breakfast, and not really food either, unless you're a bird. Totally tasteless and just nasty for breakfast...
> 
> A fritatta is a baked egg dish. Similar to a quiche but without the crust. You can put any ingredients you'd like in. My two favorites are sausage, green onion and cheddar. Or goat cheese, roated tomato, prosciutto, if I'm trying to impress a new river partner.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Okay, so quiche without the crust. That actually sounds pretty good, how does it work for what seems like finger food? I know if it was as big around as a muffin tin I could probably eat four or six of them lol


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

And you mentioned prosciutto, little bit of prosciutto little bit of cream cheese, that's really sounding good. One of my favorite appetizers to make, and take a slice of prosciutto, a dollop of cream cheese, and roll a sweet gherkin pickle up into it. They're out of this world, when people initially hear about it, they don't take it something they want to eat, but there's never a leftover


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

If everyone else would actually roll up their tents and bedrolls while the cook team was making breakfast, even an elaborate cooked breakfast every day wouldn't mean an 1130am launch.
But if even one person is rolling their campsite while everyone else is in drysuits (let alone getting their boats rigged), no way you're getting off the beach before 11am.

Pack fast! Eat slow!




kengore said:


> I have been having good success with '*breakfast strata*'. (do a google search for recipes) It is similar to a quiche but uses a dry bread and egg mix instead of a pie crust.
> 
> I make them ahead in foil tins (with lids) and freeze them. At camp I take them out the night before to thaw, then stack them in a frying pan on a small trivet (prevents burning) and add a few spoons of water to steam them hot for serving. Takes less time to heat than the coffee water.
> 
> The strata survives the freeze thaw cycle better than the crust on the quiche, nothing to get soggy.


You can also pre-make it, quick freeze, and then put it in a vacuum bag. Warm it up in the chickie on a blaster while everyone is rolling up their campsites.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I've never done pre-cooked bacon. The number of posts in this thread has convinced me otherwise.

I also like the pre-cooked hash brown patties. They're already perfectly browned, you just need to crisp them up. Great in quick but fresh-cooked breakfast burritos or with some quick eggs over easy or added carbs in a big McMuffin.

I've been doing a pre-cooked polenta bake with eggs, sausage, peppers, onions, bacon and tons of cheese--both in the polenta and on top...and extra green chiles in the polenta. Freeze and vac seal at home.


----------



## Drdirtyd (Feb 17, 2021)

A


MNichols said:


> Okay, so quiche without the crust. That actually sounds pretty good, how does it work for what seems like finger food? I know if it was as big around as a muffin tin I could probably eat four or six of them lol


I usually figure three per person. The small size just keeps clean up easy and allows small appetites a less intimidating early meal. Pairs great with an English muffin or tequila sunrises.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> I've never done pre-cooked bacon. The number of posts in this thread has convinced me otherwise.
> 
> I also like the pre-cooked hash brown patties. They're already perfectly browned, you just need to crisp them up. Great in quick but fresh-cooked breakfast burritos or with some quick eggs over easy or added carbs in a big McMuffin.
> 
> I've been doing a pre-cooked polenta bake with eggs, sausage, peppers, onions, bacon and tons of cheese--both in the polenta and on top...and extra green chiles in the polenta. Freeze and vac seal at home.


Damn, all these bizarre names for common food.. now just wtf is pollenta? Do we not live in the good old US of a, and we can call things by descriptive US names?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Corn grits but cooked by non-Southern people!

(guessing that Italians have had polenta longer than Southerners have had grits)


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Well then why the hell didn't you just say grits! Everybody knows what that is... Are you all of the sudden exploring your Italian heritage?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

"Peter, you can't speak Italian just because you have a mustache!"


----------



## Drdirtyd (Feb 17, 2021)

Grits are white corn meal coarse grind. Polenta is yellow cornmeal fine grind. 
Mcnichols has not spent much time in restaurants. If you need a chef on your next trip let me know. I'd be happy to keep you well fed with high end restaurant quality food. You bring the beer and the humor.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Lol, I've spent a fair share of my time and restaurants, but I tend to order things that I know what they are... Not very adventurous I'll admit, but we have enough good food and the good old US of a, and the fact that I really don't like beans tortillas and more beans, I tend to go with the American side of fare.. 

You want to rope me into going on a trip with a good menu? Here's a start steak and potatoes, ribs and steak, steak and ribs, smoked brisket, oh did I mention potatoes lol corn is nice, preferably on the cob, broccoli brussel sprouts cauliflower, all acceptable side dishes, breakfast is eggs and bacon, or bacon and eggs depending upon how much of either you cook up lol.... could be the reason I'm going on the keto diet here in a couple of days to lose the extra pounds that I gained lol from this diet...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

That being said, I'm sort of partial to beef because I run cattle here... Beef, it's what's for dinner!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

MT4Runner said:


> Corn grits but cooked by non-Southern people!
> 
> (guessing that Italians have had polenta longer than Southerners have had grits)


After having polenta at a fancy restaurant, I always love telling the waiter, "these here yeller grits are deeelicious!"


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Andy H. said:


> After having polenta, I always love telling the fancy restaurant waiter, "these here grits are deeelicious!"


Man after my own heart! Shrimp and grits is one of my favorite meals...


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

MNichols said:


> That being said, I'm sort of partial to beef because I run cattle here... Beef, it's what's for dinner!


The beef and pork in our freezer has names. And not just my last name stamped on the outside of the package.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> The beef and pork in our freezer has names. And not just my last name stamped on the outside of the package.


I've had the distinct pleasure of eating your meat, it's top of the line. But I'm not doing a 4-H project, I'm trying to keep busy, and it keeps me way too flipping busy, and make a little money at the same time. It gets harder and harder and harder every year. And I have actually named a couple of the cattle, there's Lulu Bell, and Rosie and 169 other miserable sons of bitches 😘


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Morgan graduated in June and I "thought" my time as a 4-H parent was over, but somehow we now have 3 extra sows in the barn. One farrowed 7 and two are due soon.
She and my wifey handle all the day to day, but I get called in to build pens, fix feeders, wiring, insulation, sheathing, and the ever popular Youth-in-Asia option for the ones that aren't viable.

169 is more than a hobby!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> Morgan graduated in June and I "thought" my time as a 4-H parent was over, but somehow we now have 3 extra sows in the barn. One farrowed 7 and two are due soon.
> She and my wifey handle all the day to day, but I get called in to build pens, fix feeders, wiring, insulation, sheathing, and the ever popular Youth-in-Asia option for the ones that aren't viable.
> 
> 169 is more than a hobby!


169 175, 140, it goes up and down, but it's right at the point where it's manageable and makes a little, any bigger and it would cost a fortune any smaller and it would cost money

Besides, I have a penchant for doing this for some bizarre ass reason... I probably need my head examined, especially where cattle prices are going


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Bagels on the griddle is fast and easy 
Instant oatmeal
Fruit
Cereal (but who wants to bring milk)

I find that everybody on a trip tend to make breakfast burritos, and by day 4 that instant oatmeal is a welcome change.


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

I started reading this thread 4 years ago. When I'm on breakfast crew these are my mantras:
-Pre-made breakfast burritos in vac-seal bags are awesome for quick and easy hot food with zero cleanup. Griddle or boil-in-a-bag they are awesome. good for 1-2 breakfasts per trip.
-toasted bagels, cream cheese, lox, capers and onions are another awesome & fast zero-dishes meal. Hearty and easy for the 'small appetites' to enjoy as little they want.
-precook your bacon...it's great for 'late launch' breakfasts and is amazing in a spicy bloody Mary. There's no hot grease to deal with.
-make sure you're not on kitchen crew with the guy who wants to make a full breakfast from scratch unless you're doing a layover. Again. dishes in a rush suck....
-avoid trips where the breakfast is fruit, granola, and yogurt and the breakfast guy puts away the food before you get back from rowing his rented boat back upstream (way hungover BTW) because he was too lazy to tie up his boat the night before.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

wack said:


> precook your bacon...it's great for 'late launch' breakfasts and is amazing in a spicy bloody Mary. There's no hot grease to deal with.


Bacon in a Bloody Mary.... Hmmm, never heard / thought of that.. Bacon (and butter) makes everything better, so stands to reason..


----------



## jimbridge2010 (Feb 17, 2015)

I always cook my bacon at home and just bring it in a ziplock. When we did the Grand I left lees with a full gallon bag of cooked bacon in my cooler and was eating BLT's for breakfast late into the trip
cooked bacon stays fresh a long time if kept cool


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Day bacon!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

NoCo said:


> Bagels on the griddle is fast and easy
> Instant oatmeal
> Fruit
> Cereal (but who wants to bring milk)
> ...


I happen to REALLY REALLY LIKE breakfast burritos, and if I can have them 4 days in a row made by different cooks. That would be a pretty awesome trip in my book!

Dried fruit also kicks up instant oatmeal.


Cereal isn't bad, but doesn't really stick to your ribs. I have had decent cereal/muesli bars and the cook teams have brought yogurt to add some protein, and fruit adds a lot of interest. Almond and Rice milk aren't my favorite, but they're a just fine substitute and don't need to be refrigerated for the one breakfast a year I might drink them. Oh...but oat milk. Damn, oat milk is so good. Tastes like "cereal milk"


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

*Best layover breakfast. *The Real Dill bloody mary mix and vodka in a large glass. Two each of hot pickled green beans, pickled asparagus, dill pickles, celery sticks, carrot sticks and bacon slices (for the non-vegetarians).
O and maybe some biscuits and sausage gravy also for the really big eaters.


----------

